# Overnight Stop for MHF Members



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Would it not be a good idea to have a database of members who have a safe parking space and whom would be willing to let another MHF member stay on it overnight. I know that the Motorcaravaners club used to do this sort of thing and called it White knights I think.

To be used just for the one night as a safe stopover no monies need to change hands and no services need to be provided. (unless you want to)

Just a friendly hello & goodbye... Bit like French Passion but without the need to feel obligued to purchase and wine or food. 

I'd be up for it, I know that it's hard to find a place that feels safe when on route, stops people carrying on driving when thier getting tired as well.
Be intresting to hear what other think of this idea....

Brian & Lorraine


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Ive got occasional parking for a MH or two, but I would be loathe to advertise it on an open forum for fear that I might wake up to find a group of unwashed wire strippers occupying it.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Maybe we could have a permanent thread in which the member can post where they are going, and if anyone has a safe parking place and are willing to let the member stay overnight, they could PM the member. That way only the member and the person who has the parking space will know, maybe it could be an unspoken rule that the information is kept between the parties and not passed on, that way you wont be bothered by anyone unless you want to, :lol: just a sugestion  

Anne


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

I was not implying that we have a database of Addresses open to every Gipsy troupe in the Europe.
More in the lines of General locations with a contact number, Max size willing to accept.

Then it's down to a phone call to check that it's ok to stop, and any details can be given then.

brian


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Brian,

You are right, it is the MCC that have this facility. It is known as "Safe Knights".
We have not used this ourselves...yet, so cannot comment on it.

Jock.


----------

